# Mystery Shaking



## ChuBel999 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hello! My Chuy had started shaking, acting lethargic, and hiding out of the blue. We took him to the vet 3 weeks ago and they said his liver enzymes were elevated and put him on medication and a RX diet. He did improve. 

BUT, the shaking started again for the past 2 nights. It's not the normal Chihuahua shaking. He is doing just fine and then out of the blue, he wants to hide in the hallway, crouched over, trembling, and doesn't come when you call him and isn't interested in anything. It goes on for about an hour and then he gets exhuasted and sleeps like a baby. 

We had his anal sacs expressed yesterday, thinking that was the cause. Nope, he still got the shakes that night. 

I'm so worried and so frustrated that they can't find out what's causing this. 

Anyone else had something similar happen?

-Mimi


----------



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

Could it be Low blood sugar?
Or maybe Epilepsy? I know the fits in dogs sometimes arent that obvious like human fits.

Is the vet going to conduct more tests etc?


----------



## ChuBel999 (Oct 28, 2009)

I was starting to think the same thing. The majority of the time, the shaking happens at night. 

He was licking his mouth last night, which I never noticed before. He has blood work again on 9/30 and from there we'll determine what other testing he might need. 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I know Smoke had seizures and elevated liver enzymes together when he was a pup. But his seizures you could really tell were seizures. It could be ammonia building up in the brain and they may have to put him on some lactulose to reduce it. I really can't say because I have no idea how involved his liver disease is, but that is something that can happen.

You do know not to give him any protein, right? Just the special diet.


----------



## ChuBel999 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks Pam.

Yes, we aren't giving him any protein or anything outside of the RX diet. 

They don't really look like seizures but definitely not normal Chi shaking. I'm starting to think it could be related to his blood sugar based on the patterns I'm seeing.


----------

